# Nice set for S-Scale in another forum



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just came from this guy's house, and he still has this set available. I figured since we had a pretty active S-scale group, one of you may be interested.

For you S-scale fans


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

John,
Please check your Private Messages. I have a question.
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Done.


----------



## jlong (Jul 3, 2012)

I've seen the sets go for $400 in like new condition (barely ran) to $500 new. There is currently a LN one on ebay. $399 and 0 bidders. $550 isn't outrageous but there are better deals out there.


----------

